# MK1 Grill badge bracket



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can get that little black 'clip' used to mount a badge on the MK1 grill?

They used to sell them in the TTOC shop but don't seem to anymore 

Cheers

Saj


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

We've never sold the actual brackets, just the TTOC badges. You need to visit a dealer for the bracket I think.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think the dealer only sells them with the quattro badge on then it is how ever easy removed


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers for the replies....I must have imagined them on the TTOC website 

Saj


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I believe I can help you with this, pm me if you like ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I believe I can help you with this, pm me if you like ;-)
> 
> Charlie


PM'd


----------

